# Best Headers for LS2



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

What about headers for 05 GTO? I think I want Stainless works or Kooks Long tube headers with cated mid pipes I already have Magnaflow Cat back so need them to just bolt up. What about Jet Hot's Sterling Finish is that good or do I want ceramic coating? What other parts should I order, like bolt kit or copper gaskets what advice can you give? Oh mostly stock but want to do some other mods later.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Holden said:


> What about headers for 05 GTO? I think I want Stainless works or Kooks Long tube headers with cated mid pipes I already have Magnaflow Cat back so need them to just bolt up. What about Jet Hot's Sterling Finish is that good or do I want ceramic coating? What other parts should I order, like bolt kit or copper gaskets what advice can you give? Oh mostly stock but want to do some other mods later.


Go with the Kooks, the mid pipes are a huge difference in them. Are you going to get the cats or non cat version?

Get a cat back to go with it, and your going to want to get a tune when your done. 

Order a set of OE header gaskets, they are good and cheap. 

Coatings are ok, but they are stainless, they are not going to rot out like cheap versions. They don't really effect the heat of the engine compartment, and cost doesn't make it much of an advantage.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I ordered Kooks Kit this morning!


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

You'll love them, great fit. Have fun with the install, its really not that bad. Enjoy:cheers


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I could take a day off and use Lift @ work. Do ya think I need to I have jacks and stands and air @ home and can take my time?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

I did mine at home on jack stands, a lift would make it easier. You don't need to remove the p/s lines from the rack, just take all the brackets holding the lines in place off and thats enough room to get the rack out of the way. I jacked the motor up on the drivers side also. I was lucky enough to watch the install twice before I did mine so there were less suprises.:rofl: Let me know if you need any help. I got it with mine and it sure helped. I'd love to do another one. You get to know your car.:rofl:


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

i too was able to install with just jacks and jackstands. but if you have access to a lift i would use it.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanx All


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Kooks finally got here today and the left bank looks great but right bank should have been cleaned up has a lot of slag or weld spatter where will be seen under hood! I had them coated so nothing I can do now. Waiting to hear from vender, these cost too much to be sloppy


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

you dont need to lift motor up that is if you have an 05-06. just jack car up on stands, have friend help take from top of motor take plastic valve covers off and anything else under that might get in way drivers side take the steering shaft off from under take rack loose move out of way . there are two brackets on the frame one on each side of car remove then slip headers from top this is where freind comes in one person guides from top other from under car. look at a couple hours to do. now the 05-06 you have this room to do on 04 its dif. now ive got the slp lts so i dont know how much of a dif kooks is from slp but the install would be the same. good luck.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

So what happened with the welding- did they make good on it for you? That's really odd- my Kooks and every other set of headers, exhaust, custom work, etc. I have ever seen from Kooks is flawless. That sucks to hear.
Joe


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

They were really cool about it said could not replace but would strip jet hot coating, fix and recoat N/C and cover shipping but in the end I decided I didn’t want to wait and accepted ½ credit of coating cost


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you sure about passenger side looks like would be really close getting Header past Anti Lock unit and bracket from top?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I took the anti-lock unit loose and moved it out of the way enough for the passenger side to slip right in...

Hope that helps,

Chris


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I just unbolted the passenger side motor mount and jacked that side up also, it dropped right in and only took a minute to do. I thought about moving the ABS, but it seemed easier to just jack the motor up- this way I knew it wasn't going to hit or scratch anything.
Joe


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

I never had to jack up the passenger side just the drivers side. If you start the collector from the front side of the motor, on the passenger side, it falls right in without touching anything.:cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

bluhaven said:


> I never had to jack up the passenger side just the drivers side. If you start the collector from the front side of the motor, on the passenger side, it falls right in without touching anything.:cheers


Actually, for me, I think the Procharger pipe was in the way now that you mention it. That is why I could not go from the very front. I still thought it looked like it would be tight without it too, but now that I am thinking about it, I'm pretty sure that's why it didn't work for me.
Joe


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Actually, for me, I think the Procharger pipe was in the way now that you mention it. That is why I could not go from the very front. I still thought it looked like it would be tight without it too, but now that I am thinking about it, I'm pretty sure that's why it didn't work for me.
> Joe


Hey Joe, yea that could be the difference. I know I was surprised after I got the drivers side in and started on the passenger side it just fell right in and was thinking man it sure would have been nice if the other side was this easy. All in all it wasn't to bad.:cheers
Kevin


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanx :cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

bluhaven said:


> Hey Joe, yea that could be the difference. I know I was surprised after I got the drivers side in and started on the passenger side it just fell right in and was thinking man it sure would have been nice if the other side was this easy. All in all it wasn't to bad.:cheers
> Kevin


Yeah, wasn't bad at all- even with jacking the pass side up, only took a couple minutes longer at the most. The biggest PITA for me was getting the steering knuckle back on, it just wanted to be stubborn.

Holden- if you have any questions, let us know :cheers 
Joe


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Put my Kooks and cated mid pipes on today! Welded a Bung in mid pipe fore Wide Band don’t have one yet so just put a plug in it. Really comes alive with headers! I am stock other than Headers and mid pipes. I have Magna flow cat back but not on now. It is louder with stock exhaust and headers than when just had cat back on. Sounds good quiet inside until you put your foot in it sounds great don’t think I will put Magnaflow on any time soon but I’m sure it will get on there I switch out what ever my mood is only 4 bolts. Not a good comparison today as we have cold front and care really runs good cool weather so tonight really went through gears fast! Did I mention it’s FAST!!! No tune yet either I got HPTuners but haven’t started on that yet!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Glad to hear you are happy with them! The sound on stock exhaust is pretty nice, that's how mine was- nice and mellow at idle or cruise, but decent growl when you jumped on it.
Joe


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Glad to hear you got them installed. The addiction starts!!!!!! How did the install go? :cheers

Kevin


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> Glad to hear you got them installed. The addiction starts!!!!!! How did the install go? :cheers
> 
> Kevin


The install took longer than it should. About 4hrs alone (in Driveway). I didnt know what to do with rack after I droped it down was still in the way. Tear down was EZ and right side was EZ. Fit is very good and quality is good. I reused manifold gaskets, new ones arived from GM today! DOH. I ordred several things from GM a rear main seal Dealer says it leaks. Its just a lip seal no spring, I dont like them may look aftermarket. Any one need the 5 push pins that hold the top cover above radiator, Dealer trashed mine so I ordred 10 from GM, they come in bag of 10 list for $10 cost $6.50 @ Fred Beans (GM#92138636) http://www.trademotion.com/splash/index.cfm?siteid=214152


----------



## mystic519 (Sep 2, 2006)

Holden said:


> What about headers for 05 GTO? I think I want Stainless works or Kooks Long tube headers with cated mid pipes I already have Magnaflow Cat back so need them to just bolt up. What about Jet Hot's Sterling Finish is that good or do I want ceramic coating? What other parts should I order, like bolt kit or copper gaskets what advice can you give? Oh mostly stock but want to do some other mods later.


I just installed kooks long tube headers with off road pipes everything great really loud under throttle ( I love it) maybe not police anyhow i'm setting a check engine light because of no cats anyone have this problem>?


----------



## mystic519 (Sep 2, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Yeah, wasn't bad at all- even with jacking the pass side up, only took a couple minutes longer at the most. The biggest PITA for me was getting the steering knuckle back on, it just wanted to be stubborn.
> 
> Holden- if you have any questions, let us know :cheers
> Joe


I had a hech of a time with the steering knucke too


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

mystic519 said:


> I just installed kooks long tube headers with off road pipes everything great really loud under throttle ( I love it) maybe not police anyhow i'm setting a check engine light because of no cats anyone have this problem>?


You need to either get 02 simulators or get the car tuned and they can turn it off in the program.
Joe


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

mystic519 said:


> I just installed kooks long tube headers with off road pipes everything great really loud under throttle ( I love it) maybe not police anyhow i'm setting a check engine light because of no cats anyone have this problem>?


I had a check engine light at first but I tried disconnecting the battery for about 15 min. or so and didn't get it again. I got a tune a week or so later.


----------

